# a/fx xtraction poly magnets



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

Where do you get yours? I have 1 car with them in it that I bought from Pete on HT. With the polymers the grip to the track is great and they wake the car up. But where should I go to get more of them?


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

Dave's H.O. Raceway has the BSRT ones on his e-bay store.

Aurora Magna-Traction Polymer Motor Magnets #265

I don't think Scale Auto sells them anymore.

Scale Auto BSRT Magna-Traction & G-Plus Performance Parts

If you want to race your Magna-Traction car,
BSRT did a real nice job making their polymer magnets look like the stock ones.
Where only the most discriminating eyes can tell the difference.
That might be the reason Scale Auto BSRT don't sell them anymore.
Selling parts you can cheat with if you want to.

They're expensive $16.
But they fit real good in the chassis, high quality just like all BSRT parts.

At least get one set of BSRT polymer magnets for your racing car.
You might win some races with them, if you don't get busted.

Lucky Bob's had them for $15 but they've been out of stock for a long time.


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

SuperFist said:


> Dave's H.O. Raceway has the BSRT ones on his e-bay store.
> 
> Aurora Magna-Traction Polymer Motor Magnets #265
> 
> ...


I just like the way they wake the car up and the extra traction is a plus, no race or cheat !


----------



## slotcarcrz (Dec 16, 2005)

*Poly magnets*

Check on Ebay using the seller name nacho_car. He will sell to you in bulk if you ask.


----------



## jeremy1082 (Apr 27, 2004)

I put a set of them in a 4-gear chassis and they make the van body stick to the track.


----------



## Jimmy49098 (Jan 5, 2006)

I got some on the bay, but Jag Hobbies sells the same ones from NeoDM, Jag has them for $11.99. They are super strong, I seen some that they say you can run with a mean green arm , but not these ones... I tried a few good arms and none were strong enough to go fast, magnets too strong, I guess I need a hotter arm.


----------

